# Our 4 week old boxer puppies



## MBhorses (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello,

here are pictures of our four week old boxer puppies.we don't plan on keeping one this time. it will be hard to see them leave in a few weeks. they are all so sweet. the mother is brindle and father is fawn. this is the first time our brindle female had white ones, this was a different father.

three females and four males





fawn male




fawn male




white male with both patches on his eyes.




white female




white female our girls call her 8 ball her markings on her head




white female


----------



## drk (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I just had to reply to say I just love your puppies :aktion033: Especially the second pic down of the male with the black on both sides of his face.. We have a female boxer "Lucy" and she is the best dog I've ever owned. Boxers are wonderful dogs. How precious those pups are



:



:



:

Diane


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 30, 2007)

drk said:


> Well I just had to reply to say I just love your puppies :aktion033: Especially the second pic down of the male with the black on both sides of his face.. We have a female boxer "Lucy" and she is the best dog I've ever owned. Boxers are wonderful dogs. How precious those pups are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diane,

thanks we love our boxers as well. we only have two boxers other then the puppies. we have our female brindle who had the puppies and we kept one of her puppies from her first litter who is fawn.we think the white ones are so cute, they are different.



: The first litter all the puppies went to folks who had children. We sold in MS, AL, TN.

thanks again,

melissa


----------



## stormo41 (Aug 30, 2007)

ohhh they are so cute! I have wanted a boxer for a few years now but my parents are intimated by their size and sature. I can't wait til i move out and can get one...i mean when i move out my cocker spainal will need a friend lol. Thers is a rescue called BRO (Boxer rescue Ontario) that has boxers nearby that i will adopt from when i'm ready. I love the white ones too they are so unique, i also like fawns with white markings.


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 30, 2007)

our boxers are so sweet. our boxers love people. our boxers also love our horses.

this is the mother dog with our 2006 filly raven last year after we weaned the puppies. Raven wanted to nurse, see how great they are.There was no milk left, but raven wanted to try it anyway.


----------



## drk (Aug 31, 2007)

My Lucy is a dream... She loves people and just loves my minis. She plays with the foals like she is their babysitter...LOL

She is also excellent around my parrots.

We have had her three years now and I've never seen a mean moment in her life.

Here she is with one of my foals. She loves them.


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 1, 2007)

drk said:


> My Lucy is a dream... She loves people and just loves my minis. She plays with the foals like she is their babysitter...LOL She is also excellent around my parrots.
> 
> We have had her three years now and I've never seen a mean moment in her life.
> 
> Here she is with one of my foals. She loves them.


That is so cute. Very nice boxer and very nice foal.



: This is one of our nice collages done today for us.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Sep 1, 2007)

AW ther adorable!

I love boxers!


----------

